# Suche Lorbeerkranz



## FabianBitter (2. Juni 2005)

Guten Tag,

ich suche für einen Flyer einen Lorbeerkranz! Am besten zweifarbig und mit schöner Auflösung. Habe einen guten von dem  Logo von der Marke Fred Perry gefunden jedoch in schlechter Qualität (habe ich einmal angehängt). Ich bräuchte etwas in diesem Stil.

Für Hilfe bedanke ich mich schonmal im voraus!

Grüße Fabian


----------



## AKrebs70 (2. Juni 2005)

Du hast doch da einen.
Wo ist das Problem.

Gruß Axel


----------



## Duddle (2. Juni 2005)

Ich nehme an, du hast schon die Boardsuche benutzt und dabei das oder jenes gefunden?

Empfehlung: Falls du wieder erwarten keinen geeigneten Shape findest, nimmst du dein jetziges Beispiel und malst es mit Pfaden nach. Vom Prinzip her sind es ja nur sich wiederholende Elemente…


Duddle


----------



## versuch13 (2. Juni 2005)

Ich habe vor einem halben Jahr selbst einen gemacht, dauert vielleicht ein wenig bis ich ihn finde, aber dann bekommst du ihn...


 Edit: Ok, dann muss ich nicht suchen. Falls du es doch noch brauchst, kann ich dir ne eps schicken.


  greetz


----------



## AKrebs70 (2. Juni 2005)

Habe es mal mit PhotoShop nachgebaut (so wie Duddle es schon beschrieben hat).

Ging schnell.

Ich kann Dir auch die psd Datei schicken wenn Du möchtest.

Gruß Axel


----------



## FabianBitter (3. Juni 2005)

Hatte die Boardsuche benutzt jedoch nichts passendes gefunden- keine Angst! Habe es aber jetzt mal mit einer Vektorgrafik probiert und schaut gut aus. Aber trotzdem Danke an alle!

@ AKrebs: Ja wäre nett, probier ich damit dann auch mal!

Grüße


----------

